# Mike's tapes 1 day forum



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm cured!!!!! just kidding. I'm starting the program today (for the tenth time) again. I seem to make it to side 3 and then I forget to do it one day or put it off. I guess I have 2 more weeks of side 2 (ahhhh!). Mike, I've probably listened to side 2 forty times at this point. Although I haven't listened to it in a few weeks, I was wondering if it's okay to just start doing side 3? Or should I just start from day one again?I will say that I believe these tapes do hypnotize me, or they do something in some way. I say that because I do not fall asleep while listening to them, however, after listening to side two a million times, I still couldn't tell you much of what is said in the last half of it. That is, I don't remember much of it when it's over. I don't know if that's a sign of being "hypnotized".. maybe I just have a short attention span.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ugh, Mike will see this on Thursday probably and I would rather have him answer this for you as the expert.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ugh, just checking to see how your doing. Mike missed this I think, but let me know and I will make sure he see's it. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2001)

HI Ugh,I hear what your saying







I would say start again. It isn't worth it in the long run to skip a chunk and then move on. There is a structure and its best to keep to it if you can.Starting again, following the schedule will put that structure in. Once into your routine it will get easier.The subcon will resist and put obstacles / reasons in your way why you shouldn't listen, but your the boss.







Let me know in 12 days how your doing







Best RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Ugh,I've been there beleive me..in fact I've listened to side 2 at least 60 times...I've tried 4 times..this time I'm sticking with it....touch wood.. I'm going to wear the tape out!Jane[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 02-26-2001).]


----------

